# Looking for quality mouse food



## CallaLily (Jul 5, 2014)

I'm in the U.S and I'm looking for tips/advice on trying to find a quality mouse food. This would be for my four girls that are from the pet shop. Two have been in my care for almost 4 months. The other two for a little more than a month. I do not breed. I'm pretty sure crude protein should be 12-13%? What else should I look out for? I'm currently feeding Brown's Tropical Carnival Hamster/Gerbil food (sunflower seeds and peanuts removed) with Higgins Vita Garden Rat/Mouse food mixed in. I'm hoping to replace the Brown's mix at least.

I do also offer fresh foods a few times a week. Any help is greatly appreciated.

edit: to add to this to maybe be a little clearer. I'm looking to confirm the amount of protein to watch out for, if I should look for mixes/block that have little to no corn or soy (and maybe wheat?), and if there's any other ingredient I should watch out for? Also is there a certain amount of fat or fiber I should keep an eye on? Originally I was hoping to find a good quality block to mix in with a good seed/grain mix but I had a bit of a look in local stores today. Didn't find very many block foods for mice and the few that I did were mostly corn and soy based. I think I'm leaning towards mixing the Higgins Vita Garden Mouse/Rat (12% CP) with a good parakeet or cockatiel mix (around 14% CP). Are there ingredients in the bird mixes that would be cause for concern? Again, thank you for any and all help.


----------



## andypandy29us (Aug 10, 2012)

Im not sure about the percentage but if you look at the thread about food you should get all your answers ..... I mainly make my own food which is a mixture of wild bird seed, oats, hamster or rabbit food depending on whats cheap at the time, corn flakes or rice crispies, budgie millet, dog biscuits some times dried banana chips .... and bread ... mainly from the going out of date shelf at asda called whoops bread lol .....as much of that as I can grab  hope that helps a little x

I try not to add too many sunflower seeds in the mix as they are quite high in fat ....


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

I agree. Homemade mixes are a great idea and cheap.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

I heard on his forum that somebody had great success feeding Oxbow regal rat pellets. (not the "young rat and mouse.") it is rice based, which is a mouse's natural diet in regions where they grow it. I feed this food to my rats and noticed that the rats who ate it lived longer than previous rats. The protein in it is the correct level - I can't remember what it is without looking at it though. it might be around 15%. I did do some research on proper nutrition before feeding my pets this. it seems to be that best food out there.

What I feed my mice is generic bulk hamster mix (sunflower, shapes, peanuts, raisins, etc picked out) with oxbow rat food, oatmeal, and some stale health-type bread mixed in. I would also feed timothy hay for fiber (though it makes one of mine sneeze really bad so I don't). I was also thinking of just buying a bag of budgie seed because it is their favorite part of the generic mix.


----------



## RodentsNCats (Jul 18, 2014)

I prefer Sunseed vita prima rat, Mouse, and gerbil food, to me its great, my Mice love it


----------

